# Tourny with multible FOC



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

So I have this idea for a tourny with multible FOCs to choose from. All participant would choose one mandatory HQ(your warlord) and two tropps just as before but then you would choose between The FOCs as followed. 

The Horde: Elite +1slot, troops +4, fast +1, heavy +1
The Elite: Elite +4, troops +1, fast +1, heavy +1
The Vanguard: Elite +1, troops +1, fast +4, heavy +1
The Spearhead: Elite +1, troops +1, fast +1, Heavy +4

Edit) you may take one fortification in any FOC.


Now at 1850p, which FOC would you use and what would you bring? 

Which race would suffering and which would be top tier?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, i'd go CSM
Slaanesh lord with brand & claw
3 noise marines units with blastmaster
3 terminators with combimeltas
1 heldrake with baleflamer
4 units of 3 nurgle obliterators...
Aegis with quadgun 

leftover points for beef up noise marines


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is my try for Eldar.

FOC the Vanguard! 
HQ: autarch on bike with mandiblasters, laser Lance and fusion Gun. 
Elite: 6 Wraithguard with scythes. Wave serpent with BL and shuricannon. 
Troops: 10 DA. Wave serpent with BL and shuriCannon. 
2 units of 3 bikes with shuriCannon.
Fast: 9 shining Spears with exarch, hit and run, star Lance.
3 units of 10 Warp spiders with exarchs. 

Much mobility to outmanouver fliers, BL for early heavy armour and much high strength rear armour shots from the spiders. Could struggle against hordes but If I keep my distans I could stand a chance.


----------

